# concious sedation



## alices (Nov 14, 2012)

can someone please help , I code for both profee and facility side of the ER, so if my ER Dr's do concious sedation and it is less than 30 minutes can I still charge the sedation meds on the facility side?. thank you, alice


----------



## karen.benson (Jan 22, 2013)

*help alices*

hi
i also do the md and the facility side coding for the ED at our facility.
please send me your e-mail?? maybe we can brainstorm on some things together since we are doing the same coding??
karen.benson@scrmc.org


----------



## Mojo (Jan 22, 2013)

alices said:


> can someone please help , I code for both profee and facility side of the ER, so if my ER Dr's do concious sedation and it is less than 30 minutes can I still charge the sedation meds on the facility side?. thank you, alice



The general rules regarding time-based codes apply; you need more than 50% of the time requirement (a minimum of 16 minutes) to code CS (99143, 99144, 99148 and 99149). The time starts with the administration of the sedation agent(s) and ends at the conclusion of personal contact by the physician performing the sedation. If you are unable to meet the time for the facility side to assign CS, you can bill the injection administration.


----------



## alices (Jan 23, 2013)

*re-concious sedation*

thank you both for the help, i am truly sorry for not answering back i did see the answers then I got side track..thank you and have a great day..alice


----------

